# Cold smokin time



## turn4fun (Mar 27, 2011)

Since it's only about 35 degrees out today I decided to cold smoke some cheese. I dropped two 1/2 pound bricks of sharp cheddar, two 1/2 pound bricks of pepper jack, a pound of muenster, a pound of mozzarella and a bunch of string sticks on Lil' Piggy about 30 mins ago. Got a single ember of lump that's keeping a small chunk of hickory and a small chunk of apple smoldering. Got thin blue coming out the stack and she's been rocking dead nuts on 55 degrees for a half hour.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2011)

Great start!


----------



## turn4fun (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I'm about 2 1/2 hours in and all is going well.  I've had to start a few more chunks with a torch and then put them in the firebox after they burnt down some.  So far I've been able to maintain a good thin blue which I am happy about.  The highest temp I've observed so far has been 64 degrees. 

I've cold smoked cheeses a number of times before with my Brinkmaan vertical with a homemade smoke daddy rig, also done the sawdust method but have never been happy with the type of smoke I got; always thick and white.  This is my first try at cold smoking in my reverse flow and am thrilled at the performance so far.


----------



## turn4fun (Mar 27, 2011)

Done!  Smoked for 4 hours and not even a hint of melting, in fact the cheese never even broke a sweat.  Now exiled to the fridge for a couple of weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks Good!

Waiting Plain Old Sucks!!!

TJ


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks good, as Todd said the waiting is the hard part...  In two weeks you will love it...


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2011)

Now the wait begins!


----------



## graniteman (Apr 2, 2011)

i get goose bumps just looking at that cheese.  i have to dig out some of my cheese tonight,  yum yum


----------



## turn4fun (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.  Going on a fishing trip in a few weeks and this is gonna make some great snacks out on the boat.


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 3, 2011)

Prolly won't even be needing poles. the fish will just jump in lookin' to grab a bite.

"You win, I give up. Can I have a little bit of that cheese?"

Looks good!
 


Turn4fun said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  Going on a fishing trip in a few weeks and this is gonna make some great snacks out on the boat.


----------

